# دروس تعليم بالفيديو لحفر ابار النفط



## Eng.Mahammed (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد النبي الكريم
رب اشر لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهو قولي


اخوتي الكرام

دروس اليوم مني لتعليم حفر ابار النفط وباللغه العربيه

هذا رابط للقناه
وتوجد فيها كل الدروس

اضغط هنا للدخول للقناة

وهذه بعض من الدروس

Top Drive System In Oil Drilling Rig نظام التدوير العلوي في حفارات النفط


برج الحفر الغاطس وسفن الحفر submersible Rig & Drill Ship


Kelly Pipe In Oil Rig Drilling عمود كيلي في حفارات النفط



Jackup & Platform Rigs ابراج الحفر المرفوعة وابراج الحفر ذات المنصة الثابتة


انواع ابراج الحفر Type of Oil drilling Rig



والقناة متجددة باذن الله
​


----------



## slo0om (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ..

وجزاك الله خيراً ..


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (11 أكتوبر 2011)

slo0om قال:


> شكرا لك ..
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً ..





العفو اخي الكريم
​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (12 أكتوبر 2011)

دروس جديدة

Oil & Gas Drill Collars رقبه حفر ابار النفط

Oil Well Drill Pipe ماسورة (عمود) الحفر

Top Drive System In Oil Drilling Rig نظام التدوير العلوي في حفارات النفط

برج الحفر الغاطس وسفن الحفر submersible Rig & Drill Ship
​


----------



## حسام محي الدين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله فى منتهى الجمال والوعه 
ربنا ياجعلوه فى ميزان حسناك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (13 أكتوبر 2011)

حسام محي الدين قال:


> ماشاء الله فى منتهى الجمال والوعه
> ربنا ياجعلوه فى ميزان حسناك ان شاء الله




بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
اهلا وسهلا بك​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEuHawoNIik[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyPf_-njXxA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xfNyfy3nk8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPqAlr8KPO4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKdTVD2L1aA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-oNjKKKIUA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDs4Vu2t_Oc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPJ7XnKXCL4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezmxX7TqHPs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZxNaVdt_Gs[/YOUTUBE]

والقادم افضل باذن الله :56:​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (17 أكتوبر 2011)

دروس جديده

oil well blowout الانفجار في ابار النفط

Reservoir in oil well الموائع في بئر النفط

BOP Stuck صمام مانع الانفجار في ابار النفط

Directional oil Wells الحفر الموجة (المائل) في ابار 

محركات الطين وادوات القياس في الحفر MWD & Mud Drilling

Oil Well Drilling Jar's رجاجات حفر ابار النفط


oil & Gas Drill Bit مثقاب حفر ابار النفط


البدائل التحويليه & المثبتات & منصة انابيب الحفر Crossover Subs & Stabilizer & Pipe Rack


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تغيير رابط القناة الي

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling

تحياتي


----------

